# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Ben het zat

## julianusg

Klinkt heel gek:
Maar ben het beu, zie de zin van het leven niet meer zitten.
Na 50 jaar van ruzie met ouders en nu met het onbegrip van de vrouw.
Ben zo op zoek naar een beetje liefde en begrip, wil liefde met tonnen geven maar.....
Alleen de drank bied mij nog troost, ja ik weet dat dit fout is maar chit...
Doe niet anders als wenen, vooral stiekem, niemand mag dat weten.
Help!!!! red het echt niet meer
Sorry

----------


## Nikky278

Heyhey,

Wat je ook doet, geef niet op. En drinken is inderdaad nooit de oplossing. Ik weet dat het verleidelijk is, en tijdelijk troost biedt, maar wees alsjeblieft voorzichtig!
Je kunt hier je verhaal kwijt, dus ik zou zeggen, schrijf van je af... Het kan al helpen dat je even van je af kunt praten. En sorry zeggen hoeft nooit, we zijn hier om elkaar te helpen. Dus als we meer weten van waar je precies mee zit, zal er allicht iemand bij zijn die je verder kan helpen  :Smile: 
Hoop dat we iets voor je kunnen betekenen.

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Bliesje

hoi julianusg 

IK denk dat wij in het zelfde schuitje zitten ik heb nu al 2 jaar ruzie met me ouders ondat ik naar nederland ben gegaan voor een ander leven,ik ben gescheiden en laat 2 kinderen achter die ik maar zelden zie,heb in nederland eerst een andere man leren kennen maar daar ging het absolut niet mee heb dan een tijdje laater iemand anders leren kennen en daar heb ik spijt van,ik werd eerst een jaar mishandeld dat ik 3 x naar het ziekenhuis moest gaan,ik heb een kind verloren door hem en heb ook een gebroken schouderblag en een gebroken neus gehad,daarna was het even stil ,ik zeg wel even want daarna begon het het weer toen is hij met me geld er vandoor gegaan en is voor 1500 euro drugs gaan kopen , 3 dagen later is hij terug gekomen ik zat zonder geld of eten,een tijdje stil geweest en daarna begon het weer, nu 3 maanden later heb ik er genoeg aan ik ben de enigste die gaat werken hij is wat lui of ziet het niet zitten. de huur word niet meer betaald omdat ik het niet alleen kan trekken met 15 utje is de week,hij scheld me elke dag voor rot,dreigen tot en met maar ik koop wel alles voor hem maar ben het zat en hij zoekt maar zelf voor een oplossing desnoot gaat die werken ergens kan mij niets schelen maar ik koop niets meer voor hem ,ik ben het ook zat ik kan ook niet meer lang dit trekken heb er al een zware depressie van,ik drink ook en slik ook pillen gelijk maarja onkruid vergaat niet zegen ze toch altijd,ik slaap max 3 uurtjes oer nacht en ik ben nu al een wrak want zo voel ik me

----------


## jessicaanthonio

Bliesje...
Wat ik jou van harte aan kan raden is een assertivietijdstraining!
Praat er eens over met je huisarts, want jij lieve meid, MOET echt voor jezelf opkomen!

En julianus,
Ik denk dat jij vooral iemand nodig hebt bij wie je je kan uiten, door de drank kan je het nog onderdrukken je verdriet, maar dat is slechts tydelijk.
En dat is geen oplossing, zodra je de motievatie hebt om je problemen bij kop en staart te pakken, zal ik eens langs een maatschappelijk werker gaan waar je je verhaal even kwijt kan, of naar een, ( wat voor jou het beste is denk ik) groeps therapie , daar kan je verhalen uit wisselen met anderen die ook nogal het nodige hebben mee gemaakt, en troost zou je daar zeker vinden omdat de mensen jou daar begrijpen!

Heel veel sterkte beide, En remember, het geluk in leven kan je bij geen ander vinden, je moet het zelf creeren...
Als jij niet goed voor je mooie zelf zorgt doet niemand het!
Begin dus bij jezelf en sta open voor de mooie dingenxxx

----------


## Bliesje

ik ben een gescheiden vrouw van 2 kinderen maar ik haat me leven ik wil hun niets verkeerd doen maar voor hun leef ik voor niemand anders

----------


## Petra717

@Jessicaanthonio, 

Goed advies heb je gegeven! 
Ik sluit me dan ook bij je woorden, teminst als je het goed vind :Wink: 


@ Bliesje, 

Denk dat het voor jezelf op het moment heel belangrijk is dat jij alles voor jezelf eens heel goed op een rijtje gaat zetten. Wat kan je, wat moet er gebeuren en hoe kan je dat bereiken en vooral hoe kom ik voor mezelf op en hoe kan het voor mezelf wat aangenamer maken! Ik denk dat je daarbij deskundige hulp kan gebruiken. 


@ Julianus,

Denk je dat drank de enige oplossing is? of is het om je gevoelens te onderdrukken, dus de waarheid niet onder ogen te hoeven zien? 
Ieder mens heeft erkenning en waardering nodig in zijn/haar leven, zijn/haar hele leven lang. Ga eens kijken wat voor jouw de beste manier is om van de drank af te stappen (voordat het te laat is) en je eigen leven op te bouwen. Denk er aan je bent nooit te oud om te leren! 

Heel veel sterkte allemaal!
petra




> Bliesje...
> Wat ik jou van harte aan kan raden is een assertivietijdstraining!
> Praat er eens over met je huisarts, want jij lieve meid, MOET echt voor jezelf opkomen!
> 
> En julianus,
> Ik denk dat jij vooral iemand nodig hebt bij wie je je kan uiten, door de drank kan je het nog onderdrukken je verdriet, maar dat is slechts tydelijk.
> En dat is geen oplossing, zodra je de motievatie hebt om je problemen bij kop en staart te pakken, zal ik eens langs een maatschappelijk werker gaan waar je je verhaal even kwijt kan, of naar een, ( wat voor jou het beste is denk ik) groeps therapie , daar kan je verhalen uit wisselen met anderen die ook nogal het nodige hebben mee gemaakt, en troost zou je daar zeker vinden omdat de mensen jou daar begrijpen!
> 
> Heel veel sterkte beide, En remember, het geluk in leven kan je bij geen ander vinden, je moet het zelf creeren...
> ...

----------


## jessicaanthonio

Bedankt petra,
Ben trots dat je je bij me aansluit ; )

----------


## Sanne&Daan

ik sluit me bij jessicaanthonio en petra aan!!!!!!

----------


## julianusg

Bliesje:
Alvast bedankt voor je reactie.
En ik die dacht dat ik het zwaar had, als ik jou verhaal lees dan mag ik nog ni klagen seg.
Wel heb ik ondertussen een andere lieve vriendin leren kennen, wat niet wil zeggen dat al mn zorgen over zijn. Wij zijn beiden nog steeds gehuwd en zeker niet onbelangrijk mijn vriendin is een nichtje van mn vrouw, weer ni simpel pffff.
Maar wij vinden bij elkaar wel echte liefde en dat gevoel is zaaaaaaalig.
Hoop dat jij ook eens zo een lieve partner mag tegenkomen maar ik vrees dat je een beetje in het verkeerde milieu zit, sorry hoor. Maar en dat wist ik ook niet, er bestaan nog wel lieve begrijpende mensen op deze wereld.

Hopelijk vind je spoedig wat geluk in je leven, het kan echt mooi zijn hoor
Jules

----------


## Kim1968

Drinken maakt je helemaal kapot en dat moet je niet willen! Zorg voor jezelf. Je bent niet voor niks op deze wereld. Hou in de eerste plaats van jezelf en dan komt de rest ook, hoe ver weg dat nu lijkt. Je moet jezelf in de watten leggen. Neem vrij, ga op vakantie en doe alles waardoor je rust vindt. Lekker eten, af en toe een drankje, zwemmen, zonnen noem het op. Iets wat jou goed doet. Lees boeken bijvoorbeeld. Denk nu vooral aan jezelf en laat anderen even rusten. Maak je niet druk om je verleden, maar werk nu aan jezelf, zodat heden en toekomst kunnen veranderen. Vanuit jezelf komt het! 
Ga niet verder met die drank, want dan maak je jezelf kapot! 

Succes en sterkte,

Kim

----------


## Kim1968

Over ruzie met ouders e.d. Ik ken dat met mijn schoonouders. De enige manier om daarmee in het reine te komen. Trek je nergens meer wat van aan en haal je schouders op. Ga niet in discussie en geef niemand een kans om jou het leven zuur te maken. Sta het gewoon niet meer toe. Klinkt raar, maar ik heb er ondervinding van. Als het jou niks doet, is de lol er zo af en doen ze weer (redelijk) normaal!

----------

